# Thinkin about buying an RV



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm thinking about buying a RV preferably around 25ft long.
I know that this restricts the choice quite a bit but storage is a problem.
Quite frankly I know little about RV's apart from the fact that they are far more luxurious than my McLouis and cost quite a bit more to run.
I would appreciate guidance as to whether to approach a UK supplier or import from the states.
My nephew lives in Fort Lauderdale - he is very mechanically able and could help with the sourcing & exporting of the vehicle.
However, what savings could I expect & how much will it cost to convert to uk spec etc once in the uk.
I have lots & lots of questions - any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Mmmm, no response so far ..... surprising

Sure an RV'er will be along soon, this will bump it up for you.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I think the lack of response indicates the size of the question and the huge undertaking to make a valid reply.
You may do better in the first instance to trawl through the RV section to get some good background info.
You don't say what your budget is, whether you want to buy new or secondhand, personal abilities in repairs and maintenance, where you will use it - UK or Europe, how many people or animals it needs to house and is it for short trips or full-timing.
An RV is a different beast to a European MH. A 25 footer is rare and would probably be something like a Safari Trek that has an electric overhead bed and I'm not sure that at length your going to derive huge benefits over a well equipped European and you might be introducing some disadvantages with regard to ease of servicing and supply of parts.

There are legal considerations with the width of an RV - max width is 100.4 inches including some sticky out bits - again check the forum for RV widt items.

Dealers like all car dealers are a mixed bunch. They all want your money and if you approach as a novice they may take advantage. RV's are complex - they come fully loaded with aircon, generators, big fridge-freezers, large tanks and big engines that can be at the front or the back. You need to be even more wary in the USA they sell them in voume over there. Prices in the USA are surprisingly cheap right now and there are huge numbers on sale. There seems to be a direct relationship between prices in dollars in the USA and £ prices at dealers in the UK. Go to Lazy Days in Florida and they will have 1,200 for sale (this is not a recommendation to deal with Lazy Days).Shipping is easy and probably costs around £3,000 with insurance. You will pay VAT and duty on entry. There are a number of converters again good and bad. You could budget around £1,500 and up to £3,000 depending on what you had done.

There that's a start. If you can provide some of the info above then answers can be more targeted.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Steve

Not sure why no-one has replied yet but here goes.

If you buy from UK you should get a fully converted (lights and electrics), legal width/length RV with some kind of history with it. You can buy private or from a dealer (expect to pay a big premium from a dealer but you do get the backup and aftersales service as well as some recourse if things go wrong).

Importing from USA isn't as daunting as you may think (i've just done it with my Chateau) but you must NOT be in a rush for it. It has taken me 5 weeks to get mine registered after collection from the docks (problems with paperwork getting lost etc). The $-£ exchange rate is about $1.93ish to the £ so have a look at american RV dealer site. i've listed a couple below for you.

www.lazydays.com (don't like these much)
www.independencerv.com (bought our Chateau from these 10/10!!)
www.grwrv.com (good stock and very helpful)
www.flagshiprv.com (good stock and very helpful)

All these dealers are in the Orlando area as this is where we bought ours from. Some have prices some don't but just ask for a price.

The single most important thing about importing from USA is the width. Absolute maximum width is 2.55 mts or 100.4" find something smaller than this and do NOT go the extremes or you will be refused registration. Max length is 12mts or 38` but your looking for much smaller so length sshouldn'tbe a problem. Max width is a very hot topic but if an awning is fitted it will probably take you over the max and may need to be removed as will grab handles if you are near the limit. Just don't go anywhere near the max width and make sure you check the vehicle you fancy is on the "approved" list. Check it on this link http://www.smmt.co.uk/motorhomes/Motorhome_Directory.pdf

Once you find the one you like you ship it via a shipping agent, costs vary so shop around.

When it arrives in the UK you have to pay 10% import duty on the cost of the vehicle PLUS shipping & insurance, you then pay VAT at 17.5% on the total cost of vehicle, shipping, insurance and import duty (yes thats right you pay tax on tax!!!!).

Once in UK the lights need to be altered to comply with UK regs, a fog light need to be fitted and the electrics need converting to UK 230volts. This can cost up to £ 2500.00 if a dealer does it but if you know a good sparky it will be cheaper (a LOT cheaper!!).

You have a choice as far as importing is concerned we went over on a long weekend specifically to buy an RV but if you trust your brother inlaw judgment you can get him to source a vehicle for you. Or you can buy one blind and hope all is well.

There is a huge saving to be made importing yourself but you have to be prepared to put in a lot of work and messing around as well as sourcing parts and electrical bits (see LC1962 for any spares. Linda is a bit of a hero of everyone on here and is quite possibly one of the nicest people I have ever had the pleasure of doing business with (I can see the costs of my shipment from USA tumbling if I keep creeping like this!!!).

Do your research (It took us 6 months to really get a feel for the type of vehicle we wanted and to track down good dealers and shipping companies) and the rewards will be a huge wad of cash in your wallet. If you want a (supposed) trouble free purchase with somewhere to go if things go wrong buy from a dealer (but get your money out!!)

All the best with your search. I would import again tomorrow in a heartbeat and enjoy every second of it......even the dealings with the DVLA!!!

Dazzer


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im gunna post strangely now... cos I own both a european and a rv.

I wouldn't ever say dont buy an rv... but just be sure about the extra its gunna cost you, as I found out the hard way!

Insurance is probebly gunna be double what your paying now.

Maintainance and repair will be less straight forward and could be more expensive.

Getting the beast MOT'd, depending on size, may be difficult. You may have to take it to a truck MOT place.

If you buy a big un, you may not be legal to drive it  I know all about this... hence going through my lgv at the minute!

And then there's good old fuel costs...

But saying all that, you just can't beat the space, luxury and enjoyment you get with an rv!

So, if I've put you off, dont worry, because I have the perfect solution for you. I have our 6 berth Dethleffs for sale! :wink:


----------



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dazzer
Thanks for the info & site links.
I note that a lot of the models are petrol - how does this compare with diesel - economy wise?
I'm thinking of £25k ish about $50K for purchase price to allow me to budget for shipping/import duty/insurance, VAT and conversions costs.
Would all that come to a further £8 to £10k?

Steve


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Steve

Smaller rvs tend to be petrol but not all. The economy of diesel is perhaps an extra 3-7mpg but the fuel costs more are harder to find someone to service and are no good at converting to run on LPG.

The LPG debate has been raging on here in various forms for years but having had both systems the simple answer is it depends on amount of miles you will travel and where you intend to travel. LPG in Spain isn't very common for instance and if you only do 5000ish miles per year the capital costs of the conversion wont add up. The more miles you do make an LPG conversion more cost effective.

My old RV had a conversion that cost £1000 and it was cheaper to run than our car!! But the new RV will cost about £2500 to convert and that buys a lot of fuel for the limited mileage we will do so we are not bothering with the new one. There is also the weight issue and the problems of going through the channel tunnel with LPG.

You will have a much bigger choice for the size of RV your looking at running on petrol. 

Id say that £8-10k should cover the import/conversion/tax costs for a $50k RV and may well be a little less as shipping a 25 footer wont be extortionate. 

The main concern I think you will have will be actually finding a 25 foot RV that will do everything you think it will do. 25 footers tend not to have separate end bedrooms which may or may not be important to you. The electric drop down bed is a good option but they are a compromise between ease of living and a smaller RV. To be honest after you get over 26 feet long the difference between driving a 27 and 31 foot rv are not very noticeable but the space difference inside is vast especially with slideouts. But storing a 30+ foot rv can be a problem!!

Keep looking and when you find one that you like the look of find the manufacturers website and look at the specs especially the width and the floorplan.

Good luck

Dazzer


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's a Safari Trek to give you an idea what you get in price terms £39,995 from a UK dealer <<Here>> and virtually the same vehicle (same mileage but looks nicer) in the USA at $35,000<<HERE>>


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Don't discount the good old C Class RV.
24ft models with slide-out rooms are available (look at my website at the 24ft Dutchmen I recently sold)
5-6 berth with a rear kitchen and bathroom - An exceptionally good use of space.
Keep creepin' Dazzer :wink: 

Regards
Linda


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dazzer

Great replies, very helpful. 

I have thanked you and I am not even thinking of buying an RV


stew


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

As i was saying Linda is a super star (£10 off!!)

She does fantastic prices (another £10 off!!)

Super fast delivery (another £10 off!!!)

Excellent telephone manner (That one must be worth £20 off!!!)

Shall I keep going???

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

C'mon Dazzer....you're already eating into the profits....what more d'ya want???????????? Blood?????? :vamp: :bootyshake:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Linda

No i don't do blood......however i wonder what the going rate for complimentary comments is for a roof rail kit?? :lol: :wink: 

I've got a whole lot more where they came from!!!!

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll chuck in a free 792 page glossy 2007 catalogue....howzat?

Now, to get this thread back on topic before the mods give us a slapping................

Another site worth looking at in the same area is www.suncoastrv.com
Also a very helpful bunch
or www.dustysrv.com - you may have to access through Google as I had problems accessing their site tonight.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sold!!

Another dealer in the same area we visited who was very helpful was www.campingtime.com

They have a 25 foot c class bang on budget at $50k 2005 model less than 5000miles look at http://www.campingtime.com/searchen...sortDir=DESC&Category=Class+C&Length=25+feet|

Dazzer


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Dazzer....................... Shut up mate............. If you keep getting discounts like that my bills will go UP :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Steve, can I ask you why you want a 25 foot RV? It would seem to me that you are limiting your choice a lot and as previously said, you may be better off looking at a high end european motorhome at that size for all the benefits it will bring (servicing etc).... As Linda has said, if 25 foot is a requirement then a C Class may be a great option for you.....
Our 30 foot, 7 ton A Class RV with a 6.5 Chevy diesel achieves around 15 mpg but some of the newer petrol (ie Ford V10 Triton) will give you 12 - 14 mpg so not much advantage with a diesel. Servicing of an RV is not difficult, Duncan (damondunc) is a mobile RV mechanic and will do a good job for a reasonable price, there are some others also I guess it depends where you are located....
I would think that an RV of 28 - 30 foot would be a good option to start with, I am just thinking that if you were to get a 25 foot you may quickly realise that it is not as big as you had hoped in terms of internal space. I would thoroughly recommend looking at some RV's in dealers to get a feel for size and layout (which in my opinion is the most important factor) and then hopefully make a more informed decision......
Good luck with your search

Keith


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Keith

Looks like shes managed to sell me roof rail kit for the Chateau  .......not sure how that happened 8O i've ended up spending even more money and I thought i was getting stuff for free :wink: .........go figure!!!!

Anyway back to the thread.............The beginning of the thread said storing it was a problem I think he only has 25 feet to play with on the driveway.................easy solution though, knock down a bit of the house and make a longer drive...you know it makes sense!!!!

Dazzer


----------



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

Superk said:


> Here's a Safari Trek to give you an idea what you get in price terms £39,995 from a UK dealer <<Here>> and virtually the same vehicle (same mileage but looks nicer) in the USA at $35,000<<HERE>>


Hi Superk
It looks good - possibly the type of thing I'm looking for.
Unfortunately it looks like a private sale which worries me.

Steve


----------



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

kands said:


> Dazzer....................... Shut up mate............. If you keep getting discounts like that my bills will go UP :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Steve, can I ask you why you want a 25 foot RV? It would seem to me that you are limiting your choice a lot and as previously said, you may be better off looking at a high end european motorhome at that size for all the benefits it will bring (servicing etc).... As Linda has said, if 25 foot is a requirement then a C Class may be a great option for you.....
> 
> Keith


Keith
25 foot is about the maximum I can get on my drive - I would clearly like a 30 footer but that means I would have to store it somewhere else - local farm or something.
15 mpg sounds a good figure - more than I would expect & very reasonable when compared with my McLouis 2.0jtd which achieves an average of around 23mpg ish.
I'll see if I can get up to Dudleys this weekend to have a look around.

Steve


----------

